# Bergmolche



## Patric (23. Feb. 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe einen mittelgroßen Teich und möchte da gerne __ Molche "reinsetzen". Was muss ich beachten, dass sie nicht ausbüchsen und sich "vermehren"?

Dank im Voraus

PS: Kann man Rotwangen-Schmuckschildkröten und Edelkrebse zusammen halten?


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*



			
				Patric schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe einen mittelgroßen Teich und möchte da gerne __ Molche "reinsetzen". Was muss ich beachten, dass sie nicht ausbüchsen und sich "vermehren"?
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergmolch#Gef.C3.A4hrdung

Hallo Patric  

als erstes musst Du beachten :

*Dich nicht erwischen zu lassen !
*

und zu P.S. 

*Nein !
*

ALLE  einheimischen Lurche stehen unter Artenschutz !!!!!!

http://www.amphibienschutz.de/schutz/artenschutz/roteliste/deutschland.htm

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bartschv_2005/index.html

http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Molche.htm

warum bist Du denn so gegen den Tier- und Naturschutzgedanken ?  

auch Schmuckschildkröten gehören (mMn.) auch nicht in einen Gartenteich

(schon gar nicht bei Anfängern)

oder willst Du Ihnen beim Krebsfressen zusehen ..........?  


oder war die Frage nur ein Fake ?

trotzdem
schönes WE


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

Hi Karsten.



> auch Schmuckschildkröten gehören (mMn.) auch nicht in einen Gartenteich


 Wieso denn nicht? Die Gartenteichhaltung (im Sommer - Herbst) ist mMn. die beste und natürlichste Haltung. 
Man muss natürlich aufpassen das sie nicht entkommen.


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW:  Schildkröten*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Karsten.
> 
> Wieso denn nicht? Die Gartenteichhaltung (im Sommer - Herbst) ist mMn. die beste und natürlichste Haltung.
> Man muss natürlich aufpassen das sie nicht entkommen.



*
eben !* 
(am Bessten in den USA ) 

lass uns diese speziellen Teiche hier

"ausbruchsichere SCHILDKRÖTEN-TEICHE" 

nennen !    

Der "gemeine Gartenteich" ist ungeeignet und wird :

*verwüstet ,
leergefressen *
und
*zugeschissen*

dann
ziehen die Viecher weiter in Nachbars Garten oder die Freiheit
um zu 

*Verwüsten , 
Leerfressen 
und 
..................*.

oder überqueren eine vielbefahrene Straße ...... 

schönes WE

_Auf nicht heimische Tiere - aus dem Terrarium - muss im Naturgarten verzichtet werden: nordamerikanische Schmuckschildkröten und Ochsenfrösche sowie  Kröten und  Frösche tropischer Regionen gehören nicht in den Garten. Oft genug wandern diese ab und werden der heimischen Tierwelt gefährlich, da sie hier keine natürlichen Feinde besitzen und die kleineren heimischen Verwandten dezimieren. _Quelle BUND


----------



## Patric (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

HOHOHO...Mein Teich ist mit einer 30 cm hohen BETONMAUER umrandet....also vorsicht!!!! Außerdem kenn ich mich mit __ Schildkröten gut (auf jeden Fall BESSER als du) aus. Ich habe meine Schildis den Winter über im Kühlschrank und später, wenn die Wassertemperatur über 20 Grad steigt, draussen.
Die Krebse wollte ich nur einsetzen, um den Teich noch interessanter zu machen. Es ist für mich kein Problem, das auch zu lassen.


----------



## Patric (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

@Karsten...Die europ. __ Sumpfschildkröte ist hier eh schon seit 50 Jahren ausgestorben(gibt es nur noch in Brandenburg und selbst da ist man sich nicht 100% sicher ob diese nicht aus Terrarien stammen). Sollten die Schildis doch mal über die Mauer "__ fliegen/schweben" könnten sie diesen eh nichts anrichten!

Erst denken, dann schreiben


----------



## Thorsten (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*



			
				Patric schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meine Schildis den Winter über im Kühlschrank und später, wenn die Wassertemperatur über 20 Grad steigt, draussen.



 aha.............


----------



## Thorsten (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*



			
				Patric schrieb:
			
		

> Erst denken, dann schreiben



Ein bisschen *freundlicher* "Schild-experte" .... sonst  wirste hier nicht lange Freude haben.


----------



## Patric (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergmolch#Gef.C3.A4hrdung
> 
> Hallo Patric
> 
> ...



Sorry Thorsten, aber so was lass ich mir nicht bieten!


----------



## karsten. (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

hallo Patric

ich bin anderer Meinung , na gut             
aber 
an welcher Stelle bin ich Dir zu Nahe getreten ?

ich will auf Deine Beleidigung gar nicht weiter eingehen .

WAS läst Du Dir , mit welcher Konsequenz, nicht bieten ?

mit freundlichem Gruß

auch an die __ Schildkröten


----------



## Thorsten (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

Hallo Patric,

hier hat dich *niemand* beleidigt oder angegriffen.

Bei uns im Forum wird sachlich und fair diskutiert, auch wenn man(n) mal anderer Meinung ist.

Also einfach fair, sachlich bleiben und an die "Spielregeln" halten.

Zurück zum Thema, und das vernünftig - bitte!!


----------



## Patric (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Patric
> 
> ich bin anderer Meinung , na gut
> aber
> ...



@Karsten: Friede? Wollte dich nicht beleidigen und ein  Tierquäler bin ich auch nicht. Die Frage bleibt. Was muss ich machen, dass sich Bergmolche in meinem Teich "wohlfühlen"?


----------



## WERNER 02 (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*



> Die Frage bleibt. Was muss ich machen, dass sich Bergmolche in meinem Teich "wohlfühlen"?



Hi Patric

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das die Entnahme ,von Molchen,aus der Natur gänzlich verboten ist, so wirst du schon warten müssen bis sich welche selber einstellen.
Ansonsten wandern sie stets wieder ab. Die einzigste Möglichkeit sie anzusiedeln wäre ihren Laich ,der zusammengerollt in Blättern von Wasserpflanzen zu finden ist, in deinen Teich einzusetzen. Stimmen nach dem Schlupf die unten erwähnten Bedingungen aber nicht, so sind auch sie schnell wieder weg.
Bergmolche lieben einen steinigen ..felsigen Bereich. Ausreichend Feuchtigkeit
sollte vorhanden sein und zwar in der Form das es sowohl stets feuchtes __ Moos Laub oder eben Gestein gibt. Meist (jedenfalls bei uns) findet man sie deshalb in alten Steinbrüchen inmitten von Laubwäldern. Da sie nachtaktiv sind, von daher sind sie auch stets des Nachts auf Achse. Du findest sie nur hin und wieder ( tagsüber)im Wasser.
Winterruhe halten sie sowieso außerhalb des Gewässers. Beim ausbuddeln ( um Bilder zu schießen ) im Frühjahr, mußte ich hier schon bis zu nem Meter tief graben.

Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig weiter. Wenn du aber schlau bist,manche Zoohandlungen bieten auch schon mal welche an, erkundige dich einfach mal.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Patric (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

JO!!! Danke


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW:  Schildkröten*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> *
> eben !*
> (am Bessten in den USA )
> 
> ...


 Also wenn man dafür sorgt, das sie nicht ausbrechen können, spricht absolut nichts dagegen.
Wenn ich mir Schmuckschildkröten halten würde, dann vorzugweise im "Garten"teich, den ich dann natürlich entsprechend gestalten würde.

Also was spricht dagegen wenn ich mir extra einen Teich für meine Schildkröten bauen würde?






> Die europ. __ Sumpfschildkröte ist hier eh schon seit 50 Jahren ausgestorben(gibt es nur noch in Brandenburg und selbst da ist man sich nicht 100% sicher ob diese nicht aus Terrarien stammen).


 Das halt ich fürn Gerücht. Gerade im Beriech der Elbe könnte es noch welche geben und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich vor Jahren auch eine (in Sachsen, nähe Prina) gesehen habe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

Hi Patrik,

um mal beim Thema zu bleiben. 
__ Molche kann man nicht in Teiche einsetzen, sie müssen von ganz allein kommen und den Teich auch akzeptieren. Molche halten sich nur während der Laichzeit (April-Juni) im Wasser auf, sind sonst an Land unterwegs, daher muß den Molchen auch das Umfeld (in ner Stadt oder auf stark landwirtschaftlich genutzten Flächen (Felder,Wiesen ohne Heckensäume, Feuchtwiesen, Totholzhaufen, Steinhaufen, Wildwuchs) werden keine zu finden sein) gefallen. Sind Molche in der näheren Umgebung tauchen früher oder später sicherlich auch welche in/an deinem Teich auf. Gefällt der ihnen dann aber nicht (Feinde = großer Fischbesatz, __ Schildkröten, Krebse) suchen sie sich lieber eine andere Kinderstube .

MfG Frank


----------



## Berndt (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

Hallo, ihr __ Molche!

Wenn die jeweilige Gegend den Molchen behagt, gibt es sie dort ohnehin und sie werden auch den Teich bevölkern.......

Hallo, __ Knoblauchkröte!
"MEINE" Molche bewohnen den Teich bis spät in den Herbst, und zwar zu hunderten! Die meisten bleiben auch nach der Laichzeit im Teich.

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## WERNER 02 (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*



> Wenn die jeweilige Gegend den Molchen behagt, gibt es sie dort ohnehin und sie werden auch den Teich bevölkern.......



Hey Berndt

Ohne dir nahetreten zu wollen, wir reden schon über __ Molche speziell Bergmolchen.

Dazu gehört aber der Lurchi von "__ Salamander" nich !  Auch wenn seine "Vettern" fast dasselbe Verhalten zeigen wie eben der __ Bergmolch.
Beide erscheinen aber eben deshalb nur zur Laichzeit am Laichgewässer. Die restliche Zeit spielen sie fangen im Wald. 
Aber wenn man jetzt bis März sich auf die Lauer legt, na wer weiß, es könnte glatt sein das einem so der eine, oder andere, auf seiner Wanderschaft begegnet.

Gruß
Werner
dem der Schalk im Nacken sitzt.


----------



## Berndt (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

Werner???

Es ist schon spät.....möglicherweise kapiere ich deshalb dein posting nicht so ganz. __ Salamander? Von denen war eigentlich nie die Rede, oder hab ich etwas überlesen?
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass mein Teich mit Bergmolchen und Teichmolchen bevölkert ist und diese DEN GANZEN SOMMER im Teich verbringen, Abwandern nach der Laichzeit findet definitiv NICHT statt.

Liebe Grüße!

Berndt


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

Morgen Berndt

wollte lediglich damit sagen, das es sich wohl kaum um Bergmolche ( welche das ganze Jahr über sich bei dir aufhalten sollen ) handeln dürfte.
Denn diese, egal wo heimisch, ob im Flachland ( eher wohl seltener) als im Berg,- bzw. Hügelland,sie alle sind nur "Übergangsgäste".
Soweit ich weiß wandern diese erst im zeitigen Frühjahr ( Flachland ) zu ihren Laichgewässern.
Und ebenso wandern sie auch wieder ab. In der Regel so Juni/Juli.
Könnte es sein, das es sich bei dir auch so verhält, das die Jungtiere welche erst im September/ Oktober abwandern, dich glauben lassen, sie blieben das ganze Jahr über an deinem Teich ?

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Berndt (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Bergmolche*

Hallo, Werner!

"Unglücklicherweise" steigt man lieber ins warme Wasser, um __ Molche zu fotografieren und so stammen allle meine Molchbilder vom Sommer. Einen kleinen "Beweis" kann ich dir (nach langem Durchstöbern meiner Bilddateien) doch noch liefern. Dieses Foto wurde am 8. Oktober aufgenommen.
Ich werde heuer im Herbst bewusst darauf achten, wann die Molche den Teich verlassen, vielleicht denkst du auch daran und erinnerst mich im Herbst.....
Möglicherweise behagt den Molchen das warme Wasser im Sommer nicht. Mein Teich liegt jedoch in 900m Seehöhe und wird nie extrem warm. Vielleicht bleiben die Tiere deswegen Sommergäste.

Liebe Grüße Berndt


----------

